

GraphQL.js Technical Preview - insin
https://github.com/graphql/graphql-js

======
jokull
This is the easy part. Hard part is hooking up to datastores with predictable
performance. Great work though. Seems like RethinkDB could be a good open
source fit for this?

------
gadr90
At long last! Now we can start working towards connecting this with databases.
I'm specially interested in using this with RethinkDB. How should realtime
notifications fit into all this?

